# Does IELTS Scheme Code Impacts Scoring?



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello all,

It might be silly question to ask but I am doing it anyway to get your feedback and clear my mind 

In the IELTS Registration Form, you are asked these questions:

Why are you taking the test?
Which country are you applying to/intending to go to?
What level of education have you completed?
How many years have you been studying English?

Does answers to these affects anyway in your IELTS scoring? 

I am asking this because, in the first attempt, I answered "Australia" as country intending to go and "Immigration" as the reason to take the test. In the result TRF, scheme code was mentioned as "Australia Bound".

In the second attempt, I chose "Australia" as country and reason as "Personal Reasons". This time, in the IELTS TRF, scheme code was "Private Candidate".

Any comments?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Hello all,
> 
> It might be silly question to ask but I am doing it anyway to get your feedback and clear my mind
> 
> ...


I'm surprised ! I just appeared for IELTS, and didn't know the reason behind taking IELTS appears in the TRF.

Would it really matter in the visa process ?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I'm surprised ! I just appeared for IELTS, and didn't know the reason behind taking IELTS appears in the TRF.
> 
> Would it really matter in the visa process ?


This has nothing to do with visa process. Just wondering if it impacts the way IELTS is marked based on these scheme codes.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

What I understand that this field is now obsolete..Was used in the past as part of internal processes at IELTS. Could be well even removed in future from TRF..May be for some kind of stats analysis.. But the fact is it shouldn't have any impact whatsoever..

FYI, I'd given the reason as Immigration and still the scheme came on the TRF as Private candidate..


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

louisam said:


> What I understand that this field is now obsolete..Was used in the past as part of internal processes at IELTS. Could be well even removed in future from TRF..May be for some kind of stats analysis.. But the fact is it shouldn't have any impact whatsoever..
> 
> FYI, I'd given the reason as Immigration and still the scheme came on the TRF as Private candidate..


Yes same for me


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

msvayani said:


> Hello all,
> 
> It might be silly question to ask but I am doing it anyway to get your feedback and clear my mind
> 
> ...


No, it has no bearing on your results whatsoever. Your score is reflective of your performance on the day of the test.

The information collected may simply be for candidate profiling, in the same way that you have similar questions about your age, sex, etc on random surveys.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

msvayani said:


> Hello all,
> 
> It might be silly question to ask but I am doing it anyway to get your feedback and clear my mind
> 
> ...


frankly speaking i also noticed this when i was unable to get required band in reading module 
in next attempt i decided not to mention the original figures but noting helped 

Finally i wrote everything correct, Country Australia, for immigration and 14 years of English study, i got the required band, so its just come in mind when you are unable to score required band 

The only advice i can give you at the moment is to carefully decide between IELTS general or Academic module, as per my experience general looks easy but getting high band is difficult, i decided for Academic for my 3rd attempt and got required band in first attempt.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

For immigration purpose you only need to try General Module. Academic is for higher studies and for admission in various univ courses.
Unless you like challenges, no point in going for Academic module for the purpose of job visa


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

It has no impact whatsoever, this is a general survey, so British Council can understand the background and requirements of people undertaking IELTS and adjust their research and improvement in that direction.
It is not even reported on IELTS website when you enter your TFN. The only information reported is your scores, name, DOB, test center and such. Frankly DIAC doesn't care if you took IELTS for immigration to Canada, US or Ulan-Ude... the only thing they care about is your English skills, to see if you would secure a job in Australia or note. *Don't over think it!*


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys for your comments. It has cleared my mind and I have stopped over-thinking now


----------

